# What does 'W' mean on payslip tax code?



## boomboom4780

Hi,

I started a new job over 2 weeks ago. On my first payslip I was on emergency Tax, then I handed in my P45 to my new employer which I had received from my previous employer. My payslip this week has tax code W. 
Can anybody advise me what this means? I seem to have been taxed quite a lot. My payslips with my previous employer were always N on the tax code.

Will this be fixed in time or do I need to get in touch with Human Resources or Revenue?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks, BB


----------



## Joe_90

When you hand in a P45, your employer puts you on a week1 basis which means that you get a weeks standard rate cut off and a weeks tax credits.  If your earnings are now higher than previous weeks you won't get the benefit until you are put on the cumulative basis.  You should ring your local PAYE Section and ask them to allocate your allowances to your new job.


----------



## boomboom4780

Thanks for helping top clear this up for me Joe 90, much appreciated!

BB


----------

